# Was für ein Egel ist das?



## Denniso (29. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

Habe einen __ Egel entdeckt. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen was das für ein Egel ist? Ist er bedenklich für Fisch und Mensch?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Hi Dennis,
wenn du ihn als Futter in deinen Teich wirfst, brauchst du dir keine Gedanken mehr machen.
Bei der letzten Reinigung sind größere Mengen an Egel dabei gewesen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die gefährlich sind.


----------



## Denniso (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Hallo,

Ja ich habe den ja letzte Woche schonmal im Teich flitzen sehen. Und jetzt habe ich ihn mal fotografiert und hoffe auf eine Deklaration 

Wie ich gelesen habe kommen Egel sowieso überall vor.


----------



## Denniso (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Keiner ne Idee?


Wenn man ihn berührt macht er sich klein. Schlängelt aber durch das Wasser?


----------



## Karl der Koi (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Is nen Fischegel, unbedenklich für Mensch. Sollten nur nicht zur Plage werden, da sonst Deine fische ein Problem bekommen. Sie werden auch nicht von Fischen gefressen.

Tot für Fischegel durch Dimilin oder Argulol

Grüßle 

PS.natürlich nicht bei einem Exemplar


----------



## Denniso (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Hallo,

Also würde sofern ich mehr finden würde zB.: http://www.zooprofi.de/product_info.php?refID=prr&products_id=6088 das helfen? Bzw.: eher das: http://koicompetence.de/xanario/xanario_pinfo.php?language=de&products_id=263 ? Argumortus ? Schadet das den Fischen wirklich nicht? Und das tötet dann definitiv die Fischegel?

Noch mehr Tipps? Will meine Fische nicht solchen Saugern aussetzen


----------



## Karl der Koi (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Jo, es ist das richtige Mittel. Es zerstört die Chitinproduktion. dadurch sauger tot. Verpackungshinweise aber befolgen. __ Schnecken , __ Käfer und so gehen aber auch hopps.

Grüßle Karlchen

Ups. gerade gesehen. Ich würde das von Sera nehmen. Erster Link.


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*



Denniso schrieb:


> Noch mehr Tipps? Will meine Fische nicht solchen Saugern aussetzen
> Schadet das den Fischen wirklich nicht? Und das tötet dann definitiv die Fischegel?


Dennis,
die lieben Tierchen sind nicht gefährlich für Fische. Ich hab massenhaft davon im Filter und keiner meiner Koi hat sich bisher beschwert. In manchen Kliniken muss man sehr viel Geld für eine Blutekel Behandlung bezahlen.
Arzneimittel ohne Grund in den Teich zu kippen schadet normalerweise allen Tieren und der sich entwickelnden Biologie.  Willst du denn alle nützliche __ Schnecken und __ Käfer in deinem Teich einfach so töten?



> Zur Behandlung gegen parasitische Krebstiere: Karpfenläuse (Argullus), Ankerwürmer (Lernaea), Kiemenkrebse (Ergasilus)


Wenn deine Fische einer dieser __ Parasiten hat, kann man überlegen ein Mittel anzuwenden.

Karl der Koi schreib: 





> Is nen Fischegel, unbedenklich für Mensch.


Es besteht also kein Handlungsbedarf.
Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Karl der Koi (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Falsch mein Bester.

Fischegel in gewisser Anzahl, sind ein trifftiger Grund. Fischegel leben Parasitär. Sie fügen Ihren Wirtstieren kleinste Verletzungen zu. Diese können dann zum Problem werden.

Wenn Du mal Paddler mit vermehrten Befall gesehen hättest, würdest Du anders reden. 
Glaubst Du, nur weil sie für Menschen ungefährlich sind, sind sie nützlich in dem Falle. Welch Irrglaube.

Aber ok, jeder muß selber Entscheiden.

Wenn Du die Dinger drinne hast, werden sie sich weiter vermehren, da sie keinen Feind haben. Es wird dann der Tag kommen, wo dann die Biester zur Plage werden und dann is das Geschrei groß. Aber jedem das seine.

Mit dem reinkippen von Medis ohne Grund, da sind wir wenigstens einer Meinung. was hier aber nicht zur Debatte steht.

Grüßle


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Hallo Dennis,
ich würde auf Hundegel bzw. Rollegel tippen.
Diese Egelart ist ungefährlich für Mensch und auch für Fisch.
Ich habe minimum Hundert von denen im Teich, eher mehr, wusste aber auch erst
seit dem Teichumbau dass es so viele sind.
Wie Jörg auch schon schrieb, sind sie keine Gefahr für Fische. ( auch bei mir nicht)
Sie sind gleichzusetzen mit den Regenwürmern im Boden. Sie lockern den Bodengrund auf
und reinigen auch die Wurzeln der Pflanzen.


> Jo, es ist das richtige Mittel. Es zerstört die Chitinproduktion. dadurch sauger tot. Verpackungshinweise aber befolgen. __ Schnecken , __ Käfer und so gehen aber auch hopps.


@Karl
Lieber Karl, mich wundern Deine Aussagen schon etwas, Du willst Händler sein?
nützliche Teichtiere vergiften?
Mit Sicherheit haben Naturteichbesitzer und Koi Teich Besitzer andere Anschauungen.
Aber wegen ein paar Egeln, die Du auf Dauer sowieso nicht aus dem Teich bringst - gleich
Chemie.
Hast Du auch ein Mittel gegen Libellenlarven?
LG Markus


----------



## Karl der Koi (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Hallo Marcus,

ja, da mögen unsere Ansichten auseinander gehen. Klar bin ich kein Freund von Chemi einfach so reinkippen. Und klar ist auch, daß ein Naturteich andere Regeln hat als wir aus der Koi-Liga sie bei uns wünschen. Aber fakt ist, das die Egel zur Plage werden, da sie keinen Feind haben. 
Und dann ist es ein Problem. Wegen einem macht man keinen Aufstand. Das hatte ich ja auch geschrieben. Ich sprach von nem Befall. Mal davon abgesehen, das die Nahrungsquelle des Egels noch nicht geklärt ist, nur von Schmodder lebt kein Parasit. Er braucht nen Wirt, da macht Euch mal nix vor..

Mal davon abgesehen, Du fragtes wegen den Libellenlarven. Die sind dann leider auch platt. Das muß man ganz klar sagen. Finde ich aber auch nicht toll. leider. Aber so ist es nun mal. 

Und bevor hier welche schreien, wat is das fürn chemicker. Das ganze Gegenteil. Ich behandel nur wenn es sich nicht vermeiden läßt. Und wenn ich dieses Mittel zur Egelbekämpung einsetzten muß, dann fange ich sogar einen gewissen Bestand an wasserasseln und Liebellenlarfen raus und stze sie nach der Behandlung wieder rein, damit sich eine neue Population aufbauen kann. Macht bestimmt nicht jeder. Also, son Umweltrüpel bin ich nicht gerade. Aber leider kann man nicht alles haben. Manches verlangt manchmal Opfer. Leider. das ist aber die Realität.

Grüßle


----------



## Joerg (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*



Karl der Koi schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal Paddler mit vermehrten Befall gesehen hättest, würdest Du anders reden.
> Glaubst Du, nur weil sie für Menschen ungefährlich sind, sind sie nützlich in dem Falle. Welch Irrglaube.


Ich hab noch keine Koi mit Blutekel Befall gesehen und dieses auch in keinem Fachbuch für Koikrankheiten gelesen. Sicher aber schon andere, für den Koi gefähliche __ Parasiten gesehen.

Bevor man solche Behandlungsmittel für harmlose Blutekel, die sich in jedem nur etwas natürlich angelegten Teich befinden empfiehlt, sollte man sich das Wirkspektrum des Mittels etwas genauer ansehen.

Grüßle
Jörg


----------



## Karl der Koi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Hallo Jörg,

glaubst Du wirklich auch daran, das ein Egel wie ein __ Regenwurm zu betrachten ist. Es ist und bleibt ein Parasit. Das dürfte auch jedem Laien schon an seinem biologischen Aufbau auffallen. 

Aber macht was Ihr wollt. Ihr habt gefragt nach nem Mittel, habt eins genannt bekommen.
Das jedes Mittel auch Nebenwirkungen nun mal hat, brauch man ja wohl nicht sagen.

Jeder muß für sich entscheiden.

Ich bin bei dem Thema raus. Es bringt nix.

Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Egel ist das?*

Hallo Karlchen,
es lesen eine Menge an unerfahrenen Teichbesitzern mit.
Sollten da Blutekel nicht grundsätzlich als Parasit bezeichnet werden und einer Behandlung bedürfen?
Meine Koi haben noch nie welche gehabt, da diese normalerweise nicht frei im Wasser schwimmen und gefährlich sein können. Leben diese im Filter oder anderswo gibt es keinen akuten Behandlungsbedarf. :smoki
Sollte sich mal *ein* Fisch so einen einfangen, sollte die beste Methode eine manuelle Entfernung mit anschließender Wundbehandlung sein.
Die Nebenwirkungen stehen da in keinem guten Verhältnis zu der Wirkung.

Es gibt auch Teichbesitzer, die kippen einfach mal so giftiges Kupfer in den Teich, nur um die Fadenalgen loszuwerden.
Da sollte jeder wissen, dass die Tiere dabei Schaden nehmen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------

